# Ossi Juntonen - Per Steene - Robert Hansvoll



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Not many continental Europeans on British ships when I was at sea, so this is likely to be pointless: but did anyone sail with Ossi Juntonen (Finland), Per Steene (Trondhjem), or Robert Hansvoll (Nord-Norge)? They all moved widely around under several flags. Hansvoll had the names of the ships he had served on tattooed on his left arm, and they filled it from wrist to shoulder.


----------

